# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month August 2010

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your     photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the     month for August 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not     considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no     collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall     color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust     removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Jace

Yoki, Pacific Chorus Frog-_Pseudacris regilla_.

----------


## Ebony

Very nice Jace.

----------


## Jace

Thank you, Ebony.

----------


## Deku

Argh I wish I could be by my computer and upload awesome toad pics! 
They're toad-a-rific!

----------


## Paul Rust

*Yoki looks very handsome Jo.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*2 of my Agalychnis.moreletii (Black Eyed Leaf Frog) in amplexus.*

----------


## Jace

Thanks Paul.  Your Black Eyed Leaf frogs are gorgeous!

----------


## Musicpanda

> *2 of my Agalychnis.moreletii (Black Eyed Leaf Frog) in amplexus.*


 Probably a stupid question but are they sleeping like that or mating?  :Confused:

----------


## Paul Rust

> Probably a stupid question but are they sleeping like that or mating?


 *In that photo they are doing both.*

----------


## John Clare

> *In that photo they are doing both.*


That's not really true Paul and you know it :P.  They are sleeping.  The reason the male is on the female's back like that is that he has claimed her as his mate.  They are not actually mating in the photo.

----------


## KennyDB

E.tricolor

----------


## Ebony

Wow!!  Kenny  :Big Applause:

----------


## 1beataway

Really awesome, Kenny.

----------


## KennyDB

Well thank you  :Big Grin:  

btw: there's a link to my photostream in my profile to for those who like seeing some pictures other than anurans (sals/newts/snakes/lizards,...)

----------


## Paul Rust

> That's not really true Paul and you know it :P. They are sleeping. The reason the male is on the female's back like that is that he has claimed her as his mate. They are not actually mating in the photo.


* Ok John, I was over simplifying*
*John is correct, they are sleeping in the photo and when awake the male messages the female to try and stimulate her to lay eggs.*

----------


## 1beataway

> * Ok John, I was over simplifying*
> *John is correct, they are sleeping in the photo and when awake the male messages the female to try and stimulate her to lay eggs.*


Messages? Like text messages? Sheesh, everyone texts now.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Messages? Like text messages? Sheesh, everyone texts now.


 *Love the new avatar, chatroom director* :Big Grin:

----------


## Musicpanda

OMG that's a nice picture there Kenny! :O

----------


## 1beataway

> *Love the new avatar, chatroom director*


Kurt had so much fun messing with my profile. But after all that effort, I couldn't make him immediately change everything back. When the time comes, however, he better change it all back. I definitely don't want to do it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

> Messages? Like text messages? Sheesh, everyone texts now.


More like Barry White albums.

----------


## calebrez

took this through the glass and it turned out pretty well i think  :Smile:

----------


## 1beataway

That's a fantastic picture of your red-eye.  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Yes, I agree. Thats is a very good picture.

----------


## calebrez

You guys are to kind! thanks for the props!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## SpyderFrog

Sal, agalychnis callidryas




Picture fixed!.......I hope

----------


## Musicpanda

:O That's true the glass? Couldn't tell, Nice job and very clear glass you have  :Stick Out Tongue:  I need to take better pictures and get myself some courage to post  something...  I have some pictures from last summer of wild frogs/toads  :Stick Out Tongue:  Might go for that!

----------


## CrazyAirborne

I took this one and think it turned out nice.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

The focus may be a little bit off, but I found this little guy in a rotting log that I broke apart to get at the termites.  About 7 mm long, this was taken under a dissection scope with camera equipment.



I am pretty sure he is _Plethodon elongatus_. but I cannot know because I dont know the exact collection locality.

----------


## Kurt

But thats not a frog.  :Frown:  Looks like he is in a fire. Perhaps, he is a actually a _Salamandra salamandra_.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deku

> I took this one and think it turned out nice.


Thats an amazing photograph. What kind of camera do you use?

----------


## KittenRD

He lives outside in my bog garden!

----------


## Whites tree frog

http://tinypic.com/r/2vry912/3 ahh
this is my entry, ahahah. i couldnt get the picture to upload, so i posted a link. im pretty sure its a northern leopard frog. so i hope you guys like it  :Smile:

----------


## hyla

Oooh, so many goodies this month! 
Here is my entry of a very tiny (quarter size) Bufo Americanus ( I believe ).

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> But thats not a frog.  Looks like he  is in a fire. Perhaps, he is a actually a _Salamandra salamandra_.


No no.  I took the image on a small section of the rotting wood I found  him in.  He was inside a little acrylic box turned on its side, under  the lens of a very nice dissection scope with camera equipment  attached.  The focus however was so fine that it distorted what was in  the background, giving it a really cool fire effect. 

If you must have frogs, I can of course oblige, as I am a competent wildlife photographer.

----------


## John Clare

Yeah I don't think the salamander qualifies for the frog photo of the month :P.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> Yeah I don't think the salamander qualifies for the frog photo of the month :P.


Hey, people here keep other amphibians...

But here we go.  



Hyla versicolor found calling and amplexing on a road.

----------


## Kurt

"Why don't we do it in the road...."

----------


## Jace

*When it was just Yoki's pic, I thought he might have a chance.  However, the competition just keeps getting tougher and tougher.  Great photos everyone!  This, I think, is one of the best aspects of this Forum is that everyone is so willing to share photos.  It's going to be tough to vote!!*

----------


## 69efan69

here's my take.

my lovely white's tree frog.




cheers!

----------


## CrazyAirborne

> Thats an amazing photograph. What kind of camera do you use?


well this one was actually taken with a nice PAS, a Canon Power Shot SD790IS. with the digital macro feature.  Normally I use my DSLR, which is a Canon XTI. And thanks! I like this shot as well!

----------


## Kurt

Very nice photograph, but could you please post your country and location in your profile? It helps us to help you better. Thanks.

----------

